# (He is ok I think)Sammie attacked by Labador 1 hr ago



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

He is walking, standing and no bite marks. I think he is strained something. 
He was pulled from his stroller by a Labrador and he shook him some and I pulled him from his mouth with his lease, he then went through the air and in my arms. He was screaming loud. I took him to Vet fast and vet said he is bruised and sore and gave him a shot and said call back on Monday if he is not better. He cries when I remove his harness and he does not seem to be able to shake his head when he starts to. He is under the sofa now. Vet said heart sounds good and his color good. No bite marks. 
I AM A WRECK! I cant think. I can always go to the ER, but I am trying to just be calm and do what Dr. said. He has pills too for inflammation. What a horrible day!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Today I had planned on taking Ollie to the Duke Trail for a walk, but after this, I think I'll pick a place with less dogs. Please let us know how Sammie is doing.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Today I had planned on taking Ollie to the Duke Trail for a walk, but after this, I think I'll pick a place with less dogs. Please let us know how Sammie is doing.



thanks donna! just came out from sofa, in his bed. i called vet back, he is shaking so bad. vet said he is going to be fine. he is very sore. need to give him couple days. but if he does not get better or eat by sunday bring him back.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh- that's terrible!! Poor Sammie- where was the lab's owner:angry:
I hope Sammie is OK. I hope you report that dog - it needs a muzzle so it can't attack any other little dogs!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

every time i watch him i want to go to the ER. trying to stay calm.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jpupart said:


> Oh my gosh- that's terrible!! Poor Sammie- where was the lab's owner:angry:
> I hope Sammie is OK. I hope you report that dog - it needs a muzzle so it can't attack any other little dogs!!



the dog is usually fine. they never come close to us. he thought sammie was a stuffed animal i think. they were loading them into the car from the garage and they wandered over, it happened so fast.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - I'm so sorry! :w00t: Did they do any ex-rays in that the vet said it might be something pulled and not something broken? Just wondering since you said Sammie isn't moving his neck well. I'm not sure if I'd take him to the ER -- is it a really good ER? Do you have insurance? I'm sure Sammie's in shock - such a trauma - so it might just be fright and pain. I would keep watching him. Is all else okay with him? Just try to cuddle with him today and relax him The anti-inflams should help. Just imagine if some big guy came to you, lifted you off your feet and shook you. You'd feel horrible and sore and all your muscles would ache. 

Ugh big dogs near our little ones really scare me. No one would expect one to grab our baby out of a stroller. I would definitely have them pay the vet bills.

I'm so sorry and am praying for little Sammie. rayer:rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I would have ben so terrified. YOu know our tiny Malts probably DO look like little stuffed toys to a big dog...
I hope he'll be ok soon,I'd sure keep an eye on him,maybe get a second opinion...I had a cocker spaniel,the vet said was fine,she died 20 minutes after we got home from the vet!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - I'm so sorry! :w00t: Did they do any ex-rays in that the vet said it might be something pulled and not something broken? Just wondering since you said Sammie isn't moving his neck well. I'm not sure if I'd take him to the ER -- is it a really good ER? Do you have insurance? I'm sure Sammie's in shock - such a trauma - so it might just be fright and pain. I would keep watching him. Is all else okay with him? Just try to cuddle with him today and relax him The anti-inflams should help. Just imagine if some big guy came to you, lifted you off your feet and shook you. You'd feel horrible and sore and all your muscles would ache.
> 
> Ugh big dogs near our little ones really scare me. No one would expect one to grab our baby out of a stroller. I would definitely have them pay the vet bills.
> 
> I'm so sorry and am praying for little Sammie. rayer:rayer:


Thanks Sue. He just ate. They did not xray said did not think he needed them. A strain and he is sore. He is up now walking around. and just ate and took his pill. I was a total wreck. He finally shook his little head so that is good. I think he is real sore. We have a good er here, but very expensicve. i called vet back and he said he thinks he will recover but bring him back on mon if worse. he seems to be coming back around from the shock now. vet said i saved his life when i jerked him out of the mouth, there were 2 dogs and would have been a fight. owner of other dog is a friend and she just brought me flowers and is very upset this happened. sammie bit his nose i guess. I really think I dodged a huge bullet. from now on if I see another dog I will zip to top of the stroller shut fast. I did not have time today, happed that quick.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think he is coming around from the shock. he is not shaking as much now. Gosh I am happy. Vet gave him shot of cortisone and pills. I just gave him food and pain pill and he is settling down now laying by front door. before he was under the sofa whining. I will take him to the ER if anything bad happens. This is an older Vet that was open on sats only he is retired and he is real good. seen it all. he even talked to me on the cell after i got home to say he thought he would be fine. miracle he was not killed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh my gosh! Thank goodness Sammie is ok - I bet your friend feels awful! Pain can definitely make dogs do worrisome things. Will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

anyone know if the cortisone shot has side effects? i want to know how to act around him as not to make situation worse for him. i am worried about everything now he does.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG ....What a terrible fright Thank God Sammie is coming around poor baby must have gone into total shock..
I always use a carriage with Baci when were going more than a few blocks,he wants up up after a few and with my Asthma i can not carry him ..In the future if i see a large dog walking i will make a quick escape..
As far as your neighbor they should pay your Vet bill its the right thing to do ...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

kathym said:


> OMG ....What a terrible fright Thank God Sammie is coming around poor baby must have gone into total shock..
> I always use a carriage with Baci when were going more than a few blocks,he wants up up after a few and with my Asthma i can not carry him ..In the future if i see a large dog walking i will make a quick escape..
> As far as your neighbor they should pay your Vet bill its the right thing to do ...


Thanks Kathy, they offered to pay the bill. by the way this happened in my front yard, so can be anywhere. when (across st) they opened garage door 2 dogs ran under to get in the car and of course decided to pee by mail box and then one came at sammie and you know the rest. I prob hurt him when I had to jerk the harness/lease so hard, but I could not let them maul him.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Just went for a walk outside and he did his thing. I am feeling better now. I think! is going to take a while to for me to get over this (this is really me today.. :w00t


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> OMG I would have ben so terrified. YOu know our tiny Malts probably DO look like little stuffed toys to a big dog...
> I hope he'll be ok soon,I'd sure keep an eye on him,maybe get a second opinion...I had a cocker spaniel,the vet said was fine,she died 20 minutes after we got home from the vet!!!!



thanks Michelle (everyone excuse my spelling today),
I think he is coming around some. he is sore though. and he will see his reg vet on monday ANYWAY!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - I'm so sorry! :w00t: Did they do any ex-rays in that the vet said it might be something pulled and not something broken? Just wondering since you said Sammie isn't moving his neck well. I'm not sure if I'd take him to the ER -- is it a really good ER? Do you have insurance? I'm sure Sammie's in shock - such a trauma - so it might just be fright and pain. I would keep watching him. Is all else okay with him? Just try to cuddle with him today and relax him The anti-inflams should help. Just imagine if some big guy came to you, lifted you off your feet and shook you. You'd feel horrible and sore and all your muscles would ache.
> 
> Ugh big dogs near our little ones really scare me. No one would expect one to grab our baby out of a stroller. I would definitely have them pay the vet bills.
> 
> I'm so sorry and am praying for little Sammie. rayer:rayer:


i reread your post Sue, good advise. Thanks! got a hot shower and some b-fast. i am coming around now too. I guess a strain wont be on xray is why he did not do them ?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG You have gone through a lot and it very normal to have all these scarey feelings. If he is improving that is wonderful but always go by your instincts and if you feel he should be seen by a vet if he is not improving then go ahead. Poor little guy.....he is probably feeling traumatized by all this as well. I am sure with time he will be fine. Hugs to you and your baby !
Jenna:wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I don't know who I feel worse for, you or Sammie. Way back when I experienced something similar with a big dog and my toy poodle. The big dog shook my poodle in his mouth like a rag doll. He had puncture wounds and a hernia from the incident. Hugs to both of you and prayers that Sammie heals quickly.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, wow so sorry for this. Labs do have soft mouths for hunting. Thank goodness there aren't any puncture wounds.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry this has happened. My heart is with you today.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, that is really scary. Hopefully Sammie will be fine. His muscles are probably sore from the incident and he is also feeling the emotional pain you are going through. I was going to take mine out for a walk today but on 2nd thought, I think not.

Keeping you and Sammie in my prayers.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. My first Maltese was killed because a German Shepherd did that to her. 

I would neverrr let that dog near Sammie again. He is dog aggressive and his owners are too stupid to keep control over them in the neighborhood. He did not think Sammie was a toy, he is just a dangerous dog.

You are very lucky that Sammie is OK, and I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## Mia's Mum (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG! My heart goes out to both u and Sammie. I had a similar situation w/my Boxer. Huge Great Dane picked him up off his front 2 legs, by his neck, and shook him to the side. My Boxer was small. All I could do was scream. I thought my dog was dead. I sat in the car for 20min before I was calm enough to drive. Dog parks--never again! 

My beautiful, super dog-friendly boy was never the same after that. Partly because I channeled my fear onto him and partly because I didn't realize there was help out there to be had from behavorist and trainers. He never did well with large dogs after that, which was sad. He loved everything, even tried to play w/a duck once (not hunt it down).

I'm so, so glad your boy survived that ordeal. It's upsetting just to hear about something like that. Mia sends a big, wet kiss and a snuggle to both of you! I've got a bottle of wine as a back up, it that doesn't make you feel better


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Mia's Mum said:


> OMG! My heart goes out to both u and Sammie. I had a similar situation w/my Boxer. Huge Great Dane picked him up off his front 2 legs, by his neck, and shook him to the side. My Boxer was small. All I could do was scream. I thought my dog was dead. I sat in the car for 20min before I was calm enough to drive. Dog parks--never again!
> 
> My beautiful, super dog-friendly boy was never the same after that. Partly because I channeled my fear onto him and partly because I didn't realize there was help out there to be had from behavorist and trainers. He never did well with large dogs after that, which was sad. He loved everything, even tried to play w/a duck once (not hunt it down).
> 
> I'm so, so glad your boy survived that ordeal. It's upsetting just to hear about something like that. Mia sends a big, wet kiss and a snuggle to both of you! I've got a bottle of wine as a back up, it that doesn't make you feel better


Mia, thats what I worry about too. I took him out again since it happened, so he would not be scared next time. I know I wont be the same like yours. Time will tell. 



k9Cracker said:


> So sorry to hear this. My first Maltese was killed because a German Shepherd did that to her.
> 
> I would neverrr let that dog near Sammie again. He is dog aggressive and his owners are too stupid to keep control over them in the neighborhood. He did not think Sammie was a toy, he is just a dangerous dog.
> 
> You are very lucky that Sammie is OK, and I hope he heals quickly!


Sammie was never near them anyway, he ran out of the garage over to us. But I won't be near them again that's for sure. I think your right, he was red zone.



poochie2 said:


> OMG You have gone through a lot and it very normal to have all these scarey feelings. If he is improving that is wonderful but always go by your instincts and if you feel he should be seen by a vet if he is not improving then go ahead. Poor little guy.....he is probably feeling traumatized by all this as well. I am sure with time he will be fine. Hugs to you and your baby !
> Jenna:wub:


Thank you, I think he is going to be ok too. but I just wonder what is wrong with his muscles.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> I am so sorry this has happened. My heart is with you today.


Thanks Cindy! helps to be on this site.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I can understand why you were terrified...poor little one...give him a gentle hug from me....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never taken mine to a dag park,too afraid of loose dogs doing that to my little ones...
Just because we're cautious and respectful dog owners doesn't mean others are...
I take mine to parks or on walk down shopping areas,if it's not too crowded. But most of th etime,people are good about ,not reaching for my little ones,as I walk them on leash. I should get a stroller but for 5,I'd need a "wide load" sign on it...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

gigigirlz said:


> I can understand why you were terrified...poor little one...give him a gentle hug from me....


I did. :wub:Thanks!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh man, that is awful, but I'm glad to hear he's doing better.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh i'm so sorry to hear about what happened to Sammie, i'm glad to hear that he's ok. His muscles are sore from the incident and it's going to take some time for them to heal, it's like when we pull a muscle and we're sore for a couple of days even with anti inflamatories it's going to take time. Please give Sammie a gentle hug and kiss for me. Hugs to you and keep us updated on Sammie.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> I've never taken mine to a dag park,too afraid of loose dogs doing that to my little ones...
> Just because we're cautious and respectful dog owners doesn't mean others are...
> I take mine to parks or on walk down shopping areas,if it's not too crowded. But most of th etime,people are good about ,not reaching for my little ones,as I walk them on leash. I should get a stroller but for 5,I'd need a "wide load" sign on it...


His stroller will be zipped from now on at least till I get over this. He can walk if no other animals around. Most time it's just us or his buddy the yorkie. can happen in a nano second. I thank god my sammie is alive tonight. I was screaming:w00t:, he was screaming louder:w00t: (I never heard that scream before) and I thought he had been killed.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh i'm so sorry to hear about what happened to Sammie, i'm glad to hear that he's ok. His muscles are sore from the incident and it's going to take some time for them to heal, it's like when we pull a muscle and we're sore for a couple of days even with anti inflamatories it's going to take time. Please give Sammie a gentle hug and kiss for me. Hugs to you and keep us updated on Sammie.


Thanks Debbie and I gave him a hug from your sugar bears. God Bless. I am a happy woman tonite. Starting to relish in the outcome more now. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Oh man, that is awful, but I'm glad to hear he's doing better.


Thanks Marti! We are recouping now. Me more I think. He is slow and resting. The shot must have made him hungry. Cortisone. Or his pain pill. Anyway he is eating good. The Vet was worried about that him being so small.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

_In case I missed someone here_, thanks for all your well wishes, I added a pic of Sammie in his bed resting after his ordeal. Poor little guy is worn out. :wub: .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, how scary! You both have had such a stressful week...first with Sammie's illness and now this! Yikes! I'm so glad he's okay!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh no, how scary! You both have had such a stressful week...first with Sammie's illness and now this! Yikes! I'm so glad he's okay!


Thanks Nida, made his stomach ache seem like a pimple. at least I'm getting my humor back. I felt numb all day.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Kandis I am just now seeing this. I am so sorry! What an awful ordeal for you and poor little Sammie.:crying:You saved his life! I'm sure he is very sore and frightened which is normal.. but he will be fine... If he is eating, drinking, and going potty, those are all good signs. You know him best-all his little habits. You will know if he is not himself. It sounds like he is slowly improving..you are handling things so well! I would be a basket case. Please keep us updated.:wine::grouphug:


----------



## Mia's Mum (Mar 11, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I take mine to parks or on walk down shopping areas,if it's not too crowded. But most of th etime,people are good about ,not reaching for my little ones,as I walk them on leash. I should get a stroller but for 5,I'd need a "wide load" sign on it...


Michelle, I would PAY to see you strolling down the avenue with five Maltese strutting their stuff...too cool!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

k9Cracker said:


> So sorry to hear this. My first Maltese was killed because a German Shepherd did that to her.
> 
> I would neverrr let that dog near Sammie again. He is dog aggressive and his owners are too stupid to keep control over them in the neighborhood. He did not think Sammie was a toy, he is just a dangerous dog.
> 
> You are very lucky that Sammie is OK, and I hope he heals quickly!


I am so sorry you lost your baby. I know that must have been beyond words to get through it. I was very lucky Vet said Labs have soft mouths and that may have helped.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Oh, Kandis I am just now seeing this. I am so sorry! What an awful ordeal for you and poor little Sammie.:crying:You saved his life! I'm sure he is very sore and frightened which is normal.. but he will be fine... If he is eating, drinking, and going potty, those are all good signs. You know him best-all his little habits. You will know if he is not himself. It sounds like he is slowly improving..you are handling things so well! I would be a basket case. Please keep us updated.:wine::grouphug:


It is all a front April, (here is the real me :w00t I have a headache and I keep reliving it. He is so still and quiet. Just staring. I wonder if it is mostly from the shot, Vet said he would be tired today. He has to be in pain. It was violent.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Night all. What a day. Thanks for all your kind words. Hopefully tomorrow Sammie will be somewhat over the initial pain or the effects of the shot. I hate the staring off into the air he is doing. I need a shot!


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That poor baby!  I'm so glad he's okay.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

im soo sorry....praying for Sammie


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope your Sammie feels better soon. Very scary for him I'm sure.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Sammie.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about little Sammie.How horrible for both of you.I'm glad he is doing better. The cortisone will make him hungry. Praying he will be A_OK in a day or so.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How horrific!! I'm so sorry that you and Sammie went through this. I hope that he recovers (both physically and mentally) from this soon and that he doesn't become fearful. I will pray for him.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't believe this happened to you and poor Sammie.  I am glad to hear that the owners of the lab are paying the vet bills and trying to make amends. I think after Sammie heals it might be a good idea to see a dog behaviorist/therapist to make sure the right steps are taken to help heal Sammie. Also, maybe you would benefit from counselling? It sounds like you are suffering with mental anguish and trauma from the horrific event.  And who wouldn't?! Its a perfectly normal reaction, but please, if you cannot stop thinking of it or it affects your sleep or thought pattern or emotions, please seek a professional to speak with. Sometimes it helps so much just to have someone listen. 

:grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Even though I have already posted a message I am still thinking about your Sammie. I hope he heals completely and I send you warm wishes :grouphug:HUGS !


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*so sorry*

I hope he is better soon. OMG that must have been so scary.:blush: poor baby!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good God. Such a horror. Thank God you were there for your baby. Sammie, rest well tonight little beauty. You, too, Kandis. 
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope sweet Sammie will be all better soon and be in less pain.
What a horrifying thing to happen,
so glad you could save him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't want to sound mean but I do think that these dogs need to be reported. You may save the life of another little dog---or a child---at some point. I don't think people realize often that this sort of behavior needs correction. There is still time to train these 2 big dogs so they can have a good life experience but they need trainiing NOW. The owner needs to be held accountable if she intends to keep these dogs---and I hope she will. Please rethink the situation when you feel a bit more settled and talk w/your neighbor. Otherwise the next event may not be so positive in outcome. 
I am so sorry for you and your little Sammie---he is precious, cute, adorable and I just love that photo of him in his little sweater. Hugs.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Kandis, I just got on the board, so I just read your posts. OMG poor you and poor Sammie! That is just so awful! He is such a doll, and I can understand you being so stressed. I will keep you and Sammie in my prayers. Gentle hugs to you both.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope Sammie get well soon and could forget all the trauma... If I were you I too would be very devastated seeing him in that state. Sometimes going out to the park made me annoyed when some of the owners let loose their pet thou the sign 'all pets must be on leash' are everywhere


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just seeing this and praying that today your little Sammie is feeling better both physically and 'emotionally". ( ... and you too!)
What a traumatizing experience for you both!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been away for a couple of days and just seeing this. I would have freaked :w00t: if that would of happen to one of mine. I pray Sammie and you are feeling better.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Morning all: Thanks for all your prayers for Sammie. They are working. 
He is not himself for sure, but he seems a little better-he is now closing his eyes more, LOWERING HIS HEAD NOW, relaxing and staying pretty much in his bed. Yesterday he was standing middle of room/laying with legs out front just staring off in space, went on till late last night. He has ate/drank/potty normal all along. I don't know if his symptoms are from the attack or the cortisone shot or both. A lady told me shot can make them weird for 3 days. i put him in his bed at 8pm on floor by me-he did not care-always wants with me. he could not sleep all day Sat, just stared out in space. he is not whining or anything. little barks if he is at front door. he does not follow much at all and will stay in room after i leave-always follows me. i can pick him up and put his harness on and off w/out crying. he has a little half-way body shake only. does not really look when called. he has a toy he tried to chew on but stopped quickly. wish I had looked yesterday when Vet said his color was good (I assume he meant his gums) then i could check them myself today. But I dont know what the color should be. in my opinion he is little better (i cant explain it) but in pain or having side effects from the cortisone is making him aloof. There are no words or smilies for how I feel today to have my baby with me. God gave me a little window and he was saved before he was bit. I am taking him in to his regular vet on Monday for an exam and let him tell me if he would ex ray his upper back/lower neck area or not.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wanted to add, I read all your posts and thanks so much for all of your prayers. i think since it happened at 9am or so, i was so tired once I fell asleep I slept well. Both of us did. I feel much better today as well. Just a sad feeling still, not the nervous feeling I had all day Saturday.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow i am so saddened this happ to sammie , how scary. i can only imagined what u felt n poor little sammie , i would have freaked out .. i honestly dont know how i would react in a situation like that , glad to hear that hes doing a bit better , i think u should get the xrays done . just for peace of mind , they are so small that harm can happ so fast , please keep us posted ... ((((hugs))) for both u n sammie.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a terrifying moment! I'm so sorry this happened to your little sweetheart. I can only begin to imagine how horrified you must have been. Gentle hugs to Sammie. You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG ..I hope sammie is o.k ,poor baby.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kandis -- I know it's going to take a little while for both you and Sammie to get over this. It was a terrifing experience. 

I'm glad to hear that Sammie seems better today. I'm sure that he's sore and that the meds are making him a little "spacey".

FYI -- gums should be pink. If there is a problem (shock) they will be almost totally white.

I'm sending prayers for you and Sammie. This is so scary because it could happen to any of us. Can't believe that the lab pulled him out of the stroller. Unreal.

Just try to rest today with your baby. Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my, Kandis! I hadn't been on in about 2 days and I was stunned when I read what happened to Sammie!!! It is incredible how things can happen so fast and we just don't have enough time to realize them and react fast enough! Poor little baby! I hope he gets back to his normal self soon!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

on my morn post I meant to say:
Morning all: Thanks for all your prayers for Sammie. They are working. 
He is not himself for sure, but he seems a little better-he is *NOT *closing his eyes more, LOWERING HIS HEAD NOW, relaxing and staying pretty much in his bed. 
I had now instead of NOT. hope I did not scare anyone. He is looking for his toys now. :chili:and coming around more and more. Thanks for all the prayers for my sweetest baby boy in the whole world. (like all his friends here)
Got go, he is at my feet wanting to go outside....:aktion033::aktion033: he prob has a lower neck bruise I think. cause way he is laying/guarding.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kandis -- I know it's going to take a little while for both you and Sammie to get over this. It was a terrifing experience.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that Sammie seems better today. I'm sure that he's sore and that the meds are making him a little "spacey".
> 
> ...


*thanks for the tip, his gums look light pink. not white but not dark pink either. *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

He does want to put his harness on. I make it real loose, not even touching hardly because I am afraid he may bolt if he got scared being disorientated still, so he has to have it. He is out of the bed now more. I am going to read all the posts in a bit. I am so behind today. I wont ever complain about non important stuff again, at least not for a long time.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*New picture*

I think Sammie looks better today. What do you all think? I used ones that he he looks best in. He will drop his toy and never really plays with it. I have stared at him so much past 24 hrs I am bug eyed :new_shocked:. 

Here is a picture I took yesterday and 2 just now. One more reason to use a harness. Vet said a collar would have been very different outcome.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

so glad he's starting to feel better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - he looks great. :chili: And I love him playing with his toys. I think each day will be an improvement. Just think of all the virtual kisses and hugs he's getting!!! And so true about a harness vs a collar. I swear by harnesses.:aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wanted to respond to all of you for your beautiful posts but I'm so tired. You all know how much I appreciate them. It helps so much to have this site to talk. These little guys are so fun and happy it is hard to see them like this anytime. He is the favorite of the neighborhood. EVERYONE comes up to see him when we walk/stroll by. He loves all of them too. We will be staying in the back yard for a while. There are several that don't always use a leash in yards. I put him in the stroller when I see them, but when I go back to walking him I will zip it shut if I see them. He hates it zipped, oh well. *Oh my goodness, *I just looked over and he is humping (yes, that is what I said) the side of his bed. Very weird, guess he is feeling better, right? He hardly ever does that. Must be those steroids/cortisone they gave him! :wub:

_*Again, thank you *__*:innocent: *__*all *_ _*so much and I will update you tomorrow*_.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww he must be happy if hes humping his bed .. lol 
he looks so cute in his pictures , i really hope he feels better soon , u too, hope u were able to get some rest kandis!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear he is feeling better! He looks great in his pictures!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh what a tramatic experience you both have had. Thank goodness he is getting better.:wub: His pictures look amazing after what he went through. It seems like in a blink of an eye, something can happen. In my neighborhood, we had two gorgeous Great Danes. They run the neighborhood and I love watching them. They are like a picture in a book, they are so good looking BUT I will not let my babies around them at all. I think they are gentle, they act gentle but I just can't chance it. I know you will be this way from now on........I am so happy that you baby is doing better. Thank you for letting us know what dangers are out there!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Kandis, so glad to hear he's slowly improving!! I am glad you are in a better state mentally. I hope the both of you continue to improve and that one day, perhaps, you can go walking again without feeling terrified. 

:grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How scary for you and Sammie...I am glad to hear that he is doing better. 

My babies being attacked by a large dog is a fear of mine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - just saying hello for today and hoping both you and Sammie are feeling better today and de-stressing.:grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so late to this thread, but I wanted to add some prayers from me too. I'm so glad to hear he's getting better! I think that this is one of the greatest fears we all have with our little babies and it's horrifying to think of poor Sammy going through it. I can't even imagine how you must have felt and how you must still feel. I just want to hug you both. I'm so very sorry this happened and so thankful and happy that Sammy is getting better. My prayers are with you both.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your prayers. 
Mon: He eats, drinks, potty all good. no fever from what I can tell. He seems same as yesterday. if someone comes he jumps up acts normal, then back to the sleeping/laying 90 % time (could be the cortisone/pain shot on Sat). We are on are way to the Vet in 30 min for exam. Everyone says he is ok and just tired. He does not like his harness now but wearing it. So he is either afraid after the trauma or hurting in neck/upper back. if i lower my hand towards his head he pulls away fast. he never did this before. going to take time i guess.I feel lot better today. One more nite I will be better. 
Just wants to be with his mommy. His trainer called and is going to help us both when he is well enough.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope all goes well at the vets.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Vet visit good!*

My Sammie is going to be ok. The Vet said he is real sore and has bruising on back of neck and kinda behind ears, maybe more areas, who knows. All his symptoms I am seeing (laying in odd positions, feet stretched out in front a lot, very tired, drawing back from me, turning his head away from me, sensitive to voice/noise or movements) are from his pain. his color is perfect, no fever, or breaks. He should not have permanent muscle or spinal injury. He did not do ex-rays. Vet said with the force he could have died, or could easily break or damages the neck. It is going to take time for him to heal. Sammie was very scared in the office, usually he loves to see everyone, even his vet. He is his vet from birth. Sammie is in his bed resting now :wub: and I am so happy. I am not quite ready for the dancing chili peppers yet. But I will use the little clapper, ok? :aktion033:

Thank you all for your posts throughout the weekend. They helped me so much. God Bless and keep all the babies and their Mommies on SM safe from harm. Here is a picture of Sammie as a puppy and in his beloved stroller. I put him right in it yesterday just to lay there, so he won't be afraid of it after this. 

K & S


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

glad to hear vet thinks all is well , will continue to pray for sammie til he is all well again !


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

SOOOO glad to hear Sammie is going to be okay. What a frightening experience, but I'm glad it was not worse for both your sakes. Thank you for updating us so quickly; I've been watching the board all day to see how he was.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So glad for the good vet report! :thumbsup: What a little trooper! Rest well little guy. Take your time to re-enter the scary world. We are here to champion you! 
. . . and your person---Kandis---you are a strong lady---you will emerge from this even stronger! :yes::yes:
Sending group love! :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

good news, will continue to pray for Sammie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you took Sammie in for additional peace of mind. I'm sure she'll be achy for a while...you would be too. She's got a terrific mom and the two of your will get past this. Just give yourselves time. And lots of treats for Sammie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear the prognosis is good.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kandis -- that truly is good news. I wish that this had never happened, and I wish that Sammie was completely healed, but you and he are very lucky -- due to your quick reactions. He is going to be OK, but bruising takes a long time to heal. If you've ever been in a car accident, and had bruising, you can probably equate his injuries to that.

I'm so glad that the Vet isn't worried about him. I'm sending prayers and hugs that he is better very soon.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I read all your posts. Thank you all so much. They mean so much. they gave me dogie ibuprofen and he took one earlier. it worked really well, he is up more and seems to be moving better. i don't want him to over do it, that is going to be the next challenge. I was up till 1230 :blink: last night and up at 430, so i am off to shower/bed early again. i should sleep better tonight. :thumbsup: 
one thing i wish, I had known more about signs of pain and that they could scream that loud when hurt. I read them in the sticky Saturday, but I should have studied them before hand.

I am ready for one chili...:chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Kandis, I'm glad you took Sammie back to the vet. Now you have some peace of mind. I am so happy he is going to be okay!:chili::chili::chili: Now get off the computer and go give that little guy some TLC.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Kandis,I am so glad for Sammie's good report. Hopefully he will be fully recovered in a few days.:chili: Here's a chili pepper for Sammie!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So happy to hear you got a good report..prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I'm shocked that another dog would just pull him from the stroller. How scary. I'm so sorry and I will put in prayers that he is ok.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wanted to post he is soooo much better this am. Can touch him now Does not pull away. Late 4 work from playing with him. 
Thanks all prayers. 
Kandis.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kandis -- that's wonderful news!!! Thank God for answering all of our prayers.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Yey for Sammie! It will take a bit of time for all of his bruises to fully heal but he will be up and running before you know it! I'm so happy that he is continuously getting better. I wish I could jump into the screen and hug him!!! Here are some kisses for now...xoxoxoxo!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't been on for a few days so I missed this. It scared me to death when I first started reading but I'm so happy for the good outcome. This could have turned out so very bad and TG it didn't. I hope Sammie is back to 100% Sammie in no time and you both get calmed down. That was one terrible experience for you both. Please tell that cute little boy the girls and I send hugs.:wub:
:grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Tuesday Evening*

Sam and I are curled up with one of those old b/w movies on and we are comfy. He played this afternoon with his toys. He is not sensitive to noise anymore or pulling back. I took him out for fresh air in his stroller. He still little weak and wants to be held alot. I am not at ease when we go outside yet. I keep looking everywhere. I can hear dogs barking behind all the fences now. Or one will jump over and grab him. I know this will pass. Crazy cause we been walking 1 yr and I live in a beautiful, very quiet, eighborhood. 
He was going to obed classes when this happened. They gave us a new slot next month and we will be sitting on the sidelines to watch classes soon to help us get over issues from being attacked. Seems I'm feeling more angry today about it. Our trainer said she will help us. Sammie says thank you for all the hugs and love you all sent. Your all so kind. a Maltese owner knows best what it is truly like to own one of these sweet dogs. 
xoxo from wee one. :innocent:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm just now reading this. I can't imagine how terrifying this was for both of you! Poor Sammie. I'm glad he is feeling better and survived the ordeal. Does your state require the vet to report a dog-on-dog attack? If not, you really need to consider reporting this. Not out of anger or spite, but because the dog may very well do it again without such a good outcome.

Hugs and love to you and Sammie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kandis - I'm so happy that Sammie was doing so much better today. I think he sounds like he's well on his way to overcoming the event. I know how worried you must be walking. I remember after being in a very slight car accident that I was so scared driving and being in the front seat after the impact but with time got over it. I'm really happy that you've been talking about it a lot on here to get some of your feelings of fear, regret and even anger out. If you can, try to get away for an hour or so to get a massage. Just a little indulgent move to help take out the tension in your body. It will do wonders. Oh, and I'm sure Sammie will want a massage from you, as well :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00th my gosh Kandis, I just read your thread, i am so happy Sammie is feeling better. I always stay away from big dogs, but so many times my girls have been in their strollers I have never thought of them being pulled out:w00t: I will remember you and Sammie in my prayers tonight


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :w00th my gosh Kandis, I just read your thread, i am so happy Sammie is feeling better. I always stay away from big dogs, but so many times my girls have been in their strollers I have never thought of them being pulled out:w00t: I will remember you and Sammie in my prayers tonight



Neither had I. I got it for that reason-to have somewhere to put him if I saw a dog, he would walk all day. So now I will try and zip it shut if I see another dog. happened in 10 seconds flat or less. was not time to zip.

stroller is only good if zipped.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yikes! That must have been awful!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :w00th my gosh Kandis, I just read your thread, i am so happy Sammie is feeling better. I always stay away from big dogs, but so many times my girls have been in their strollers I have never thought of them being pulled out:w00t: I will remember you and Sammie in my prayers tonight


Paula, the stroller may make me more complacent, thinking he is in his stroller and safe. Really there is not difference if it's open. If he had been on the ground I could have picked him up faster and maybe the dog would not have been able to grab him. I am just so glad he had his harness on. There were times (he is not walking when it was wet out, etc) and I would just push him in the stroller with out his harness. The harness is what saved him.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What a terrifying experience! Thank goodness Sammie is okay now- what a relief to hear that.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

All,
I am so happy to say, my little Sammie is back to normal tonite. With the exception that he still tires out. But his neck movements are all back to normal. He still shy's away from his harness but lets me put it on.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I almost forgot!
:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: that about sums up how I feel! thanks everyone for your support and prayers through what was a very difficult few days for me. 
K&S


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

So happy to read that Sammie is better...hugs to the little one....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, poor little Sammie...I'm so glad the Vet says he will be ok. How scary to see a big dog take your dog and shake him around like that. It's a good thing your motherly instincts told you what to do to save him. Poor baby, I cannot imagine how scared he must have been. I'm thinking he will be quite afraid of big dogs now....can't say I would blame the poor little guy.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, I'm SO happy that Sammie is doing so much better! I've been following along too, and was so relieved that he wasn't permanently injured. Give Sammie a hug from Tiffany, Cozette and me!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Aw, I'm SO happy that Sammie is doing so much better! I've been following along too, and was so relieved that he wasn't permanently injured. Give Sammie a hug from Tiffany, Cozette and me!


thanks Jackie, I need to check in on Cozette.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Aw, I'm SO happy that Sammie is doing so much better! I've been following along too, and was so relieved that he wasn't permanently injured. Give Sammie a hug from Tiffany, Cozette and me!


thanks Jackie, I need to check in on Cozette.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So happy to hear sammie is back to his usual self!


----------

